# confused?26x49/54 what tyre size r these



## cockney (8 Nov 2011)

Was thinking of changing my mtb tyres from knobbly to something a bit smoother,when i read tyre sizes on my tyre it says 26x49/54, when i look at other peoples sizes its more like 26x1.5 or 26x2 what are mine?


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (8 Nov 2011)

You have standard mtb 26" tyres, the width in your case is specified a bit more comprehensively giving both casing and tread width. See GMS here.

IME not only is tyre width dependent on pressure, width accuracy of different manufacturers' and even different models from the same manufacturer are not the same in practice.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Nov 2011)

RecordAceFromNew said:


> You have standard mtb 26" tyres, the width in your case is specified a bit more comprehensively giving both casing and tread width. See GMS here.
> 
> IME not only is tyre width dependent on pressure, width accuracy of different manufacturers' and even different models from the same manufacturer are not the same in practice.



+1 and sometimes, tyres that on paper match....in reality they just plain don't.


----------

